# Beautiful Ballerina



## rub (Dec 14, 2010)

I met with a local dancer on Sunday for a creative shoot.  My favorite hair and makeup team joined me.  C&C is appreciated.

Thanks,
Kristal

1) 







2)






3)






4)






5)






6)


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the en pointe shot and the one right before it. I thought she was older in the first two. Lovely series.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice degree of control over the images Kristal. I really like the first one. It is a horizontal composition. Horizontal compositions emphasize or enhance tranquility. I like the en pointe shot backlighted in the old hay loft shot. Overall, I think she'll be pleased with these photos.


----------



## mishele (Dec 14, 2010)

Lovely shots!! I enjoyed the first one a great deal!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice, I love your compositions and use of light.

Can't say I'm a big fan of the hair do, except in the first one.  And the make-up looked OK, until I saw the color shot at the end...it gives a much different feel than the B&W shots.


----------



## rub (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the critique everyone.  The model is only 16, and she is amazingly talented.  Since posting the few proofs, I have been contracted by her studio to shoot all of the senior class, and have been contacted for working with 2 other studios.  Seems my take on this has gone over well.

I found the lighting in this hay loft quite challenging, as I only have one speedlight and softbox on me for the shoot. Focusing in the dark was horrible.  I must add a flashlight or head light to my camera bag for these situations. 

Most of this session was done with film - these were just a few of my digital captures.

Thanks again for the feedback, its always appreciated and I learn so much from it.

Cheers
Kristal


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2010)

Great series!  A complete departure from the usual sorts of dance images.  Very creative and very well executed!


----------



## Lisa Holloway (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful set!  Amazing lighting!  #2 and #3 are definite faves.  Great work!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2010)

oopss. wrong thread.. meant to reply somewhere else.


----------

